# Cung cấp tô giấy đựng phở giá sĩ toàn quốc



## ToLyRVC (4 Tháng năm 2021)

Bún Phở là thức ăn không thể thiếu và là đặc sản của Việt Nam. Sản phẩm này không chỉ là nét văn hóa ẩm thực đặc trưng của người Việt Nam mà còn là món ăn được ưa chuộng. Chính vì thế *tô giấy đựng phở* đang ngày càng thịnh. 
- Tô giấy RVC được cung cấp làm từ bột giấy tinh khiết. Đảm bảo tiêu chí bảo vệ môi trường và an toàn cho sức khỏe người tiêu dùng. Giá thành nhất thị trường mà chất lượng lại quá đảm bảo nên luôn là sự lựa chọn hợp lý cho các nhà hàng.
- Tô giấy đựng phở dung tích 750ml là cỡ vừa cho khẩu phần ăn một người/bữa. Vì tính chất của món bún, phở, mỳ có nước dùng, sợi bún, mỳ phở và nhân nên đựng trong bát giấy 750ml là hoàn toàn hợp lý.
- Tô giấy đựng phở không gây hại, đau, hay vỡ khi dùng.
- Tô giấy thiết kế bắt mắt, lôi cuốn, thiết kế khoa học nên có thể xếp chồng lên nhau. Có thể để nhiều tô trong một túi và xếp hai tầng khi mang đi.
- *Tô giấy* có lớp màng chống thấm nên không bị mềm, đảm bảo đồ ăn vẫn giữ nóng trong vòng 20p sau khi vô tô.





- Với nắp đậy được thiết kế nhựa PP chịu nhiệt tốt không bị bun ra khi ship xa cho khách, giữ được đọ nóng cũng như hương vị thơm ngon khi 
Tại sao nên chọn RÁC là nơi sản xuất tô giấy trên thị trường hiện nay?
- Tô giấy của RVC được sản xuất từ giấy PO chính phẩm được xử lý và tiệt trùng đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn dùng trong bao bì. 
- Giấy PO được tráng lớp PE thực phẩm thân thiện và an toàn rất dễ phân hủy trong môi môi trường tự nhiên.
- Giấy để sản xuất tô giấy của RVC được nhập khẩu từ indonexia bởi công ty Foopak có uy tín được nhiều nước phát triển sử dụng.
- Với nguồn nguyên liệu đạt chuẩn an toàn kết hợp với máy làm tô hiện đại các sản phẩm tô giấy của RVC đạt yêu cầu về kích thước, chất lượng và thẩm mỹ sau khi sản xuất. 
- Được thị trường trong và ngoài nước ưa chuộng sử dụng.
- Giá thành sản xuất *tô giấy dựng thức ăn* theo yêu cầu phụ thuộc vào số lượng đặt hàng bởi chi phí chủ yêu của tô giấy là khuôn theo kích thước bạn muốn gia công
*CÔNG TY TNHH RVC
Địa chỉ: 11 Đường số 7, KP7, P.Hiệp Bình Chánh, Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM
Tel: 028.3726 3146
Di động: 0938510689*


----------

